

Backbone and Angular: Demystifying the myth - ganarajpr
http://www.nebithi.com/2012/12/27/backbone-and-angular-demystifying-the-myths/

======
salboaie
The battle is not only between Backbone and Angular, there is place for more
innovation. I prefer Angular approach (As you say: "Less code to write means
less code to test means less code to debug means less code to maintain. It
also means a lesser page-weight at the end of the day." ), but we are putting
our passion to create a framework for complex applications (something in line
with Angular but with better features) While still beta, we already have
models that are doing type checking, better/maintainable code, correctness
against asynchronous effects caused partially by the declarative style we love
and simplify the code so much,etc: <https://github.com/salboaie/shape/>

I believe that Angular is still at the level of creating nice sites but not
for big applications. We are trying to compensate JS weaknesses with features
for big enterprise applications (boring CRUDs, sloppy and not so motivated
developers for working on bigger enterprise applications).

We need all possible help from other programmers with code, tests, real life
prototypes, help from native English speakers to create good documentation, to
get infected with our passion and to speak about the framework to other
developers, etc.

I know that it is a hard battle but it is a pleasure to work for such ideas
anyway.

~~~
ganarajpr
Your project seems interesting. Until you create a sample application that
shows off the good things about your framework, I cant comment much. Perhaps
an article from you or someone else involved in the framework would be a good
starting point? Perhaps a framework show-off?

If you want to do one even better, how about writing another article Angular
vs Shape? :)

~~~
salboaie
You have the classical todo MVC on github. In the first days next year I will
send to people managing the official todo project but if you get the project,
put on a web server, you can quickly run the todo project.

~~~
ganarajpr
I had a look at your todo-app. I did not get 100% of what you are doing but
your project looks ambitious ( which I think is good! )to say the least.

One of the problems with ambitious projects is that getting adoption is kind
of hard because people's inertia is directly proportional to the amount of
change. I suggest you come up with compelling reasons to switch to this
framework ( maybe better IDE support since type's is such a big part of your
framework? ). I guess a video with a famous IDE providing code-completion
seamlessly with your framework would work very well. Or how about rewriting
your framework in typescript? Then your's will be the first Typescript
framework and hence adoption will be easier.

